# Rowboat - Build/How to



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

As always a great tutorinal.. and OF COURSE I am going to steal this idea for my pirate ship display this year.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Nicely done. I love using hinges as well for the same reasons. One thing I would recommend when painting. If you trust yourself to not let the tape fall back onto your prop, removing it when the paint is still wet will ensure the paint won't peel away with the tape. It will also make it so the tape has less of a chance to rip, and will come off in one piece. It's not as prone to peeling paint off with the tape if it's a wood prop, but other things like foam and plastics it happens often.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Icepick, good suggestion! I'll keep that in mind, as what you described happened (as you can see in the video).
Scary Papa... steal away! LOL
BTW... I'll be putting up a follow-up video once I get my skellies and have finished the rowing mechanism. The guts of the mechanism are done, so I just need to finish up getting everything in place and testing, but with skellies in position.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Whoo hoo! We finished the basic rowing mechanism build last night. Just have to finish up a couple of small details and I'll put up a video.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Creepy - thanks for the all the info. (This was as easy as figuring out the Fibonacci sequence.  for me)
You are clearly a mathematician at heart. !! Awesome video.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Mmm.. now I'm hungry... thinking about some Fibonacci Alfredo... no, uhhh... wait a minute.... 
Anyway, the rowing mechanism is just about done. We had a bit of a set back as one of our skellies decided to get lazy and start tipping over, so we have to come up with an arrangement to keep him upright better while he's rowing. In the works, though!


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Yaaaaay! We finally got our rowing mechanism working, with its skeleton operator! Should have a video coming shortly.


----------

